# Setting up wireless - no luck at all!

## opiumJ

Hi,

I have no idea what to do with this - I'm trying to set up my network card, it just doesn't want to scan or anything. I have followed this page word for word:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

Here is the results of some of my commands:

http://pastebin.com/XRkipqEh

I would greatly appreciate any help with this

----------

## comprookie2000

What kernel version and what firmware file did you extract?

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Gentoo

Please post lsmod and ls /lib/firmware

Once you get the correct firmware installed try and remove the module;

modprobe -r b43

and reinstall

modprobe b43

I am almost sure it is a firmware problem, as the driver, firmware and kernel need to be compatible.

I have had good luck with net-misc/wicd to manage my wireless once you get it working.

----------

## opiumJ

```
josh Desktop # ls /lib/firmware/

3com         cis       kaweth       ositech     ti_5052.fw

acenic       cxgb3     keyspan_pda  qlogic      tigon

adaptec      e100      korg         r128        whiteheat.fw

advansys     edgeport  matrox       radeon      whiteheat_loader.fw

atmsar11.fw  emi26     mts_cdma.fw  sun         yamaha

b43          emi62     mts_edge.fw  tehuti

bnx2         ess       mts_gsm.fw   ti_3410.fw

josh Desktop # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  192509  22 

i915                  411133  0 

drm_kms_helper         17900  1 i915

drm                   123088  2 i915,drm_kms_helper

i2c_algo_bit            3636  1 i915

snd_hda_codec_idt      37758  1 

arc4                     974  2 

thermal                 6222  0 

video                   9403  1 i915

snd_hda_intel          16058  2 

snd_hda_codec          44271  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

b43                   134109  0 

iTCO_wdt                9597  0 

intel_agp               7972  1 i915

intel_gtt               9265  3 i915,intel_agp

tpm_tis                 5528  0 

processor              20917  2 

backlight               2820  1 video

thermal_sys             8716  3 thermal,video,processor

snd_pcm                44022  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

mac80211              133055  1 b43

agpgart                18234  3 drm,intel_agp,intel_gtt

snd_timer              12259  1 snd_pcm

snd                    34342  9 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

cfg80211              112196  2 b43,mac80211

snd_page_alloc          4857  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

rfkill                 10322  1 cfg80211

serio_raw               2854  0 

dcdbas                  3716  0 

iTCO_vendor_support     1332  1 iTCO_wdt

sky2                   34421  0 

battery                 8291  0 

tpm                     7614  1 tpm_tis

i2c_i801                6154  0 

pcspkr                  1223  0 

tpm_bios                3412  1 tpm

i2c_core               12887  5 i915,drm_kms_helper,drm,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_i801

joydev                  6596  0 

button                  3355  1 i915

ac                      2353  0 

tg3                   102895  0 

libphy                 11919  1 tg3

e1000                  76163  0 

fuse                   49192  1 

xfs                   522490  0 

exportfs                2458  1 xfs

nfs                   210049  0 

nfs_acl                 1607  1 nfs

auth_rpcgss            26641  1 nfs

lockd                  52012  1 nfs

sunrpc                136431  4 nfs,nfs_acl,auth_rpcgss,lockd

jfs                   134097  0 

ext4                  273520  0 

jbd2                   47615  1 ext4

raid10                 17223  0 

dm_snapshot            22814  0 

dm_crypt               11011  0 

dm_mirror               9955  0 

dm_region_hash          5180  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6505  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 47165  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           463  0 

hid_sunplus              981  0 

hid_sony                1677  0 

hid_samsung             2222  0 

hid_pl                   869  0 

hid_petalynx            1418  0 

hid_monterey            1073  0 

hid_microsoft           1967  0 

hid_logitech            4951  0 

hid_gyration            1540  0 

hid_ezkey                922  0 

hid_cypress             1270  0 

hid_chicony             1201  0 

hid_cherry              1029  0 

hid_belkin              1130  0 

hid_apple               3577  0 

hid_a4tech              1364  0 

sl811_hcd               7295  0 

usbhid                 25066  0 

ohci_hcd               17075  0 

ssb                    31739  2 b43,ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               16076  0 

usb_storage            30880  0 

ehci_hcd               28224  0 

usbcore                92159  8 hid_sony,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                55664  0 

libsas                 40444  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  396611  0 

qla2xxx               253065  0 

megaraid_sas           53067  0 

megaraid_mbox          21441  0 

megaraid_mm             5526  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               31036  0 

aacraid                54892  0 

sx8                     9711  0 

DAC960                 54436  0 

cciss                  81662  0 

3w_9xxx                24572  0 

3w_xxxx                18582  0 

mptsas                 38744  0 

scsi_transport_sas     16673  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10313  0 

scsi_transport_fc      29326  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6824  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11519  0 

mptscsih               21149  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                67725  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22205  0 

dc395x                 23775  0 

qla1280                16923  0 

imm                     7080  0 

parport                20803  1 imm

dmx3191d                7600  0 

sym53c8xx              56344  0 

qlogicfas408            3577  0 

gdth                   69934  0 

advansys               46186  0 

initio                 12915  0 

BusLogic               17364  0 

arcmsr                 20326  0 

aic7xxx                92181  0 

aic79xx                97081  0 

scsi_transport_spi     14998  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     19204  0 

pdc_adma                4030  0 

sata_inic162x           5266  0 

sata_mv                19898  0 

ata_piix               17570  0 

ahci                   16941  1 

libahci                13476  1 ahci

sata_qstor              3945  0 

sata_vsc                2918  0 

sata_uli                2057  0 

sata_sis                2646  0 

sata_sx4                6725  0 

sata_nv                14835  0 

sata_via                5392  0 

sata_svw                2978  0 

sata_sil24              8752  0 

sata_sil                5504  0 

sata_promise            7261  0 

pata_pcmcia             6657  0 

pcmcia                 25045  3 b43,ssb,pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core             8389  1 pcmcia

```

Do I need to do anything before modprobe -r ?

----------

## comprookie2000

post modinfo b43

----------

## comprookie2000

also lspci -nn

----------

## opiumJ

```

josh Desktop # modinfo b43

filename:       /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko

firmware:       b43/ucode9.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode5.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode16_mimo.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode15.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode14.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode13.fw

firmware:       b43/ucode11.fw

firmware:       FW13

license:        GPL

author:         G��bor Stefanik

author:         Michael Buesch

author:         Stefano Brivio

author:         Martin Langer

description:    Broadcom B43 wireless driver

alias:          pcmcia:m02D0c0476f*fn*pfn*pa*pb*pc*pd*

alias:          pcmcia:m02D0c0448f*fn*pfn*pa*pb*pc*pd*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev10*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0F*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0D*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0C*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0B*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0A*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev09*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev07*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev06*

alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev05*

depends:        ssb,pcmcia,mac80211,cfg80211

vermagic:       3.0.6-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversions 686 

parm:           bad_frames_preempt:enable(1) / disable(0) Bad Frames Preemption (int)

parm:           fwpostfix:Postfix for the .fw files to load. (string)

parm:           hwpctl:Enable hardware-side power control (default off) (int)

parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (int)

parm:           hwtkip:Enable hardware tkip. (int)

parm:           qos:Enable QOS support (default on) (int)

parm:           btcoex:Enable Bluetooth coexistence (default on) (int)

parm:           verbose:Log message verbosity: 0=error, 1=warn, 2=info(default), 3=debug (int)

parm:           pio:Use PIO accesses by default: 0=DMA, 1=PIO (int)

josh Desktop # lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub [8086:2a40] (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a43] (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:2937] (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 [8086:2938] (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 [8086:2939] (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 [8086:293c] (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:293e] (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 [8086:2940] (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 [8086:2942] (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 [8086:2944] (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 [8086:2948] (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:2934] (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:2935] (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:2936] (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 [8086:293a] (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller [8086:2919] (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller [8086:2929] (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller [8086:2930] (rev 03)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller [11ab:4354] (rev 13)

0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)

```

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## comprookie2000

Look at dmesg and remove the module and then reinsert it then look at dmesg again and see what it says.

anything interesting?

----------

## Gusar

Something is definitely not right with your wpa_supplicant. I'd suggest re-emerging it. Or something is not right with your wpa_supplicant.conf, create a new one.

----------

## opiumJ

Before

```
b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)

b43-phy0: Radio hardware status changed to DISABLED

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

UDP: short packet: From 75.149.79.49:59395 25649/73 to 192.168.0.5:6881

UDP: short packet: From 188.210.92.137:8769 18725/109 to 192.168.0.5:6881

atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.
```

After

```
b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)

b43-phy0: Radio hardware status changed to DISABLED

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

UDP: short packet: From 75.149.79.49:59395 25649/73 to 192.168.0.5:6881

UDP: short packet: From 188.210.92.137:8769 18725/109 to 192.168.0.5:6881

atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PML, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]
```

So now it does at least say broadcom 43xx driver loaded, but still the same error message when I try scan (Network down (-100))

----------

## comprookie2000

With your card you may need net-wireless/broadcom-sta

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-821485-start-0.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Both the b43 and b43legacy drivers conflict with the broadcom-wl driver, otherwise known as Broadcom's 802.11 Linux STA driver or simply broadcom-sta. If you want to use the b43 driver in favor of broadcom-wl, make sure that your Broadcom wireless chipset is supported on the supported device list first. You will need to either remove or unload the broadcom-wl driver prior to using b43 by following: Switching to b43 when broadcom-wl is currently in use
> 
> 

 

----------

## comprookie2000

 *opiumJ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So now it does at least say broadcom 43xx driver loaded, but still the same error message when I try scan (Network down (-100))

 

looking at dmesg again

try

```

ifconfig wlan0 up 

iwlist wlan0 scan 

iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname 

dhcpcd wlan0

```

----------

## opiumJ

Reading through the other forum, when I tried to emerge broadcom-sta it failed, had the following error in the build.log

```
>>> Downloading 'http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz'

--2011-11-19 00:24:06--  http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

Resolving www.broadcom.com... 63.251.216.155

Connecting to www.broadcom.com|63.251.216.155|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2011-11-19 00:24:07 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz'. Aborting.

[31;01m * [39;49;00mFetch failed for 'net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1', Log file:

[31;01m * [39;49;00m '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'
```

----------

## opiumJ

```
josh Desktop # ifconfig wlan0 up

josh Desktop # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

josh Desktop # iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname

josh Desktop # dhcpcd wlan0

dhcpcd[9175]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[9175]: wlan0: up_interface: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

dhcpcd[9175]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

blinking here, nothing happening
```

----------

## Gusar

You do not need broadcom-sta, b43 works fine. At least, it should. Use pastebin to post the output of dmesg. That's the only way we'll know what's going on.

----------

## opiumJ

http://pastebin.com/R3TSQAJv

That's dmesg

----------

## Gusar

This one is telling:

```
b43-phy0: Radio hardware status changed to DISABLED
```

What does "rfkill list" say?

----------

## comprookie2000

Are you using net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-013 and http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2

looking at the table looks like a specific  fwcutter version is used for specific firmware, not sure if it really matters.

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Gentoo

You should file a bug for the 404

----------

## opiumJ

@gusar

```
josh Desktop # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: yes

```

@comprookie2000

I don't think so, shall I emerge it?

----------

## Gusar

 *opiumJ wrote:*   

> @gusar
> 
> ```
> josh Desktop # rfkill list
> 
> ...

 

This confirms what dmesg says, radio is killed. Is there a switch on the laptop for the wireless? There should be. And you should switch it, then check with "rfkill list" again.

About the firmware, it doesn't matter much. What you have is ok. The only thing that matters is if you'd be using kernel 3.2 (which you're not). Kernel 3.2 will require a specific firmware version. You could try different firmware, but I don't think it'll make a difference, your problem is the killed radio.

----------

## opiumJ

I feel like an idiot now..

Yeah there's a key(f2) that acts as a toggle.

When I press it, it says 

```
josh Desktop # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: yes

   Hard blocked: no

```

however scanning still results in 'network is down'

----------

## Gusar

Well, yeah, before the radio was hard-blocked, now it's soft-blocked  :Smile: . Do "rfkill unblock all". Then "rfkill list" should say "no" to both blocks.

----------

## opiumJ

```
josh Desktop # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

josh Desktop # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

----------

## opiumJ

Sorry, forgot ifconfig wlan0 up.

Now when I scan I get the following:

```
josh Desktop # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 30:46:9A:7C:62:FC

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-6 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"virginmedia0217907"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000108392e3aac

                    Extra: Last beacon: 880ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 001276697267696E6D6564696130323137393037

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A7E181BFFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606071700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD710050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700104D73C5C27E6B5243D6440AAB1719670B102100074E657467656172102300074E6574676561721024000631323334353610420007303030303030311054000800060050F2040001101100094E6574676561724150100800020088

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180204F0050000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C337E181BFFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406071700000000000000000000000000000000000000

```

Brilliant.

If I get wicd working, then I should be able to connect through GUI yeah?

----------

## opiumJ

```
josh josh # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

josh josh # iwconfig wlan0 essid virginmedia0217907

josh josh # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"virginmedia0217907"  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

josh josh # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 30:46:9A:7C:62:FC

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-3 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"virginmedia0217907"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000010881b2c871

                    Extra: Last beacon: 820ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 001276697267696E6D6564696130323137393037

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A7E181BFFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606071700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD710050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700104D73C5C27E6B5243D6440AAB1719670B102100074E657467656172102300074E6574676561721024000631323334353610420007303030303030311054000800060050F2040001101100094E6574676561724150100800020088

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180204F0050000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C337E181BFFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406071700000000000000000000000000000000000000

josh josh # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:64:4d:86:37  

          inet addr:192.168.0.5  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::225:64ff:fe4d:8637/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1973 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1961 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1312522 (1.2 MiB)  TX bytes:233059 (227.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:18 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:5f:eb:6d:30  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

josh josh # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"virginmedia0217907"  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

josh josh # ping -Ieth0 www.google.co.uk

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.229.103) from 192.168.0.5 eth0: 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from ww-in-f103.1e100.net (209.85.229.103): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=28.3 ms

64 bytes from ww-in-f103.1e100.net (209.85.229.103): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=38.2 ms

64 bytes from ww-in-f103.1e100.net (209.85.229.103): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=32.5 ms

^C

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 28.385/33.060/38.263/4.052 ms

josh josh # ping -Iwlan0 www.google.co.uk

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.229.99) from 192.168.0.5 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=8 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=9 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=10 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=11 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=12 Destination Host Unreachable

^C

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

14 packets transmitted, 0 received, +12 errors, 100% packet loss, time 13051ms

pipe 4

```

Sorry to be a pain, but I have no idea how to connect to the network. I don't have wicd as a gui - for some reason it doesn't open whatsoever.

----------

## Gusar

 *opiumJ wrote:*   

> Sorry to be a pain, but I have no idea how to connect to the network. I don't have wicd as a gui - for some reason it doesn't open whatsoever.

 

I have no experience with wicd, so no idea what could be wrong. One thing I do know, your network uses WPA, so you won't be able to connect with iwconfig, you'll need to use wpa_supplicant. A standard simple config should do it:

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

   ssid="virginmedia0217907"

   psk="password_here"

}
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp"
```

Then make a symlink /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo and finally start the thing:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

----------

## opiumJ

I'm still getting the same problem with wpa_supplicant and I've looked around the forum but nothing's really helping:

I commented out my wpa_supplicant.conf file so it now appears exactly as in the above post and when I try to start net.wlan0 I get

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Line 6: unknown global field 'network = {'.

Line 6: Invalid configuration line 'network = {'.

Line 7: unknown global field 'ssid = "virginmedia0217907"'.

Line 7: Invalid configuration line 'ssid = "virginmedia0217907"'.

Line 8: unknown global field 'psk = "MYPASSPHRASE"'.

Line 8: Invalid configuration line 'psk = "MYPASSPHRASE"'.

Line 14: unknown global field '}'.

Line 14: Invalid configuration line '}'.

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

So when I look in usr/bin I get this:

```
# nano -w /usr/bin/wpa_ 

wpa_cli         wpa_passphrase  

```

Will I need to create a wpa_supplicant file there and if so, what does it need in it?

----------

## Gusar

Well, like I already said, something is not right with your wpa_supplicant. It fails to parse in a weird way what is 100% sure a valid config file. Did you re-emerge it? If yes, I have no idea. The config is for sure valid, it should work.

The wireless card works now, so you need to get wpa_supplicant working. Hmm, is readline among the USE flags for wpa_supplicant? If not, activate it. Also, before re-emerging wpa_supplicant, re-emerge ncurses and then readline. I'm just guessing here, there's no guarantee this will actually work, but hey, that's what I'd do. It can't hurt.

----------

## opiumJ

Yeah it was just my wpa_supplicant.conf file

Went to 192.168.0.1 and just put the info in from there and bang, I'm using wlan0.

Thanks for all your help, really appreciate it  :Smile: 

----------

